# What do you wear in the birthing pool???



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi!!  Is this a daft question ??  

Do you need to go in naked or what do/can you wear?  My DH thinks I'll need to wear a swimming costume!!    

Do you wear a t-shirt or vest or something or do they prefer you to be naked (don't really fancy that!)

What are your experiences of this?  

Thank you!
Gill xx 
PS  Not planning to actually give birth in the pool - just labour in it until I can get my epidural!!


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Gill

I had a beautiful water birth and would urge anyone that fancies it to give it a go.  

I uesd a TENS machine and then gas and air too and when 'things' felt different, I got in the pool and it felt like the best, nicest most special 'bath' I had ever got into.

The pressure of the water totally supported my bump and therefore my contractions too, the contractions felt cushioned.

I wore a bikini top and then a T-shirt to start off with but as the water is warm and you get hot quite quickly , I needed the fan on and my T-shirt made me get cold.

I have to say that I didn't think I would go 'naked' in the pool but I got really aggitated with the T-shirt and stripped off. It is quite normal to wear whatever you want or nothing at all, whatever you are happy with.

Please don't wear a swim suit, lycra may well strech but I'm not sure it will accomodate a baby!!!  

My Dh caught Myles in the water and it felt so special that no-one else touched him apart from us.

Fingers crossed you have the same amazing experience

Take care x


----------

